

Cisco routers now lock you out unless you join their online service - kodisha
https://plus.google.com/u/0/105059362788808645801/posts/atGdBueaGjH

======
quesera
Well, the linked page crashes embedded WebKit, mobile Safari, and Instapaper.
So I can only scan it quickly before it disappears.

Cisco is consumer-dumb/hostile, and out of touch in many ways, but I'm highly
skeptical of this claim. There's a link that seems to be included as
supporting evidence, but I can't click it before it disappears.

If anyone can copy it here, please do.

~~~
greenyoda
Link to original news article:

Cisco’s cloud vision: Mandatory, monetized, and killed at their discretion

[http://www.extremetech.com/computing/132142-ciscos-cloud-
vis...](http://www.extremetech.com/computing/132142-ciscos-cloud-vision-
mandatory-monetized-and-killed-at-their-discretion)

~~~
quesera
OK, my skepticism was misplaced. Thanks for posting the link. Cisco is
entirely emphatically in the wrong here.

I think this is indicative of a much bigger problem than the article suggests.
Cisco is falling way behind in their core hardware market (routers and
switches), losing in VoIP, never could write acceptable software, failed and
unwound their consumer services push from a few years back (social networking
sw), abandoned their consumer non-networking hardware (Flip, that tablet
thing), and are now getting tone-deaf "creative" in their low-margin consumer
networking hardware (Linksys) division??

What's left?? Scientific Atlanta set top boxes?

Not to be overly dramatic, but this speaks very very poorly for Cisco's vision
of itself, and I think we can learn something here. Chambers is starting to
look a lot like Ballmer. The clock is ticking.

------
antidoh
If I had one of these (I have an older Linksys), I'm pretty sure I'd go buy
one from some other company, then take my formerly viable Linksys router,
smash it to bits, put it and a fuck you note in a box and send it to Cisco.

------
LnxPrgr3
This is just amazing, and it makes me glad I haven't bought a Linksys product
since the merger.

Enough parties can already track what we do online. Why should we pay Cisco
for the privilege of adding them to that list?

------
samarudge
I assume (hope) this doesn't include enterprise products.

